# CFD - Contracts For Differences



## kkelly77 (10 May 2007)

Hello all,

I've recently heard about this type of investing in shares. I've looked up on the net trying to find information about it but I'm running into a lot of jargon which is making it difficult to understand. Can anyone explain to me in plain english exactly how this type of investing works with some possible examples? Thanks.

Keith


----------



## demoivre (10 May 2007)

Unless you understand the jargon inside out  don't even consider CFDs imo. [broken link removed] gives a reasonable explanation, including examples, of what CFDs are all about.  No opinion of them as CFD brokers.


----------



## kkelly77 (10 May 2007)

Excellent link. Much more clear now as how the CFD's work. Thanks for that.


----------



## donegal2006 (18 Jul 2007)

In case someone missed it! Revenue are being pleasant about notional interest in a cfd




> The tax treatment of Contracts for Difference
> 
> 
> This e-Brief is being issued to clarify the tax treatment of Contracts for Difference.
> ...


----------



## gobig (19 Jul 2007)

You can see a good case study of cfds on the bloxham website also. It should give you an idea on the returns on a 5 times geared cfd against a regular share buy where the price of the share has increased 10%, dont forget the opposite would cut your money in 2


----------

